# Going over my change interval



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

This may sound like a silly question since I change the oil in my '08 WE every 5000 miles but here goes.

I am going on a trip and will not be able to change the oil at my normal interval. The trip will be about 1500 freeway miles. I am 700 miles shy of my OCI. Is it better to change my oil before I go since I will be putting all highway miles on, or just keep my old oil in for the extra miles. I am inclined to change it early.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

No, drain it after. The long drive will allow the engine and oil to self clean, then when you get home dump it out with the dissolved contaminates and start fresh-fresh.

I do timed intervals, it's a lot easier. 6 months, 4 months a year or whatever depending on what I'm servicing. Just decide how OFTEN you want to change, and then select an oil that lets you do the miles you ANTICIPATE in that time.

Much better than counting miles to some arbitrary number, and ideal if you want a different weight of oil for winter/summer. Often, only 2x a year is fine.


----------



## eraupike (Aug 15, 2010)

Oil is the lifeblood of your engine. If I am going on an extended road trip (over 1000 miles) I change my oil before and after, but I am pretty meticulous about the care of my vehicle.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

That makes no sense. You could change it every week, and it would do zero good. In fact, all the light fractions boil off from new oil and can leave deposits.


----------



## nykuryu (Sep 11, 2009)

i run til 5-6k on full synthetic. i read somewhere in a motor building mag that changing oil too often (3k) can do more damage as fresh oil is hard to break down and smooth out or some such. doing the 3k recommended would very expensive since everything in cali is so ****ing far away from anything else, especially work to home.


----------

